# Clothing Alterations



## dubaisky

Hi, Anyone recommend a good and cheap place for clothing alterations ~ the Malls do it but a little expensive and a 3 week wait - approx 20AED per item - I have a few ...
Thank you


----------



## zin

Plenty of options in Satwa. Dreamgirl tailors are pretty good and usually do it within a few days.


----------



## dubaisky

Thanks Zin really appreciate that. Have u an address or can u say roughly where they are ?


----------



## zin

It's on the main road you take to exit Satwa rather than the one you take to enter it if that helps? 

Near the back end on the right of the post office where the parking lot is.


----------



## dubaisky

Thanx again, I'll find the number and call tomorrow.


----------



## Maz25

dubaisky said:


> Hi, Anyone recommend a good and cheap place for clothing alterations ~ the Malls do it but a little expensive and a 3 week wait - approx 20AED per item - I have a few ...
> Thank you


Do you mind telling me in which mall you managed to find a tailor? I've got 2 pairs of trousers that need to be altered and seriously hate driving anywhere, so much so, that they've been lying in my wardrobe for a whole year and if it means not driving around like an idiot (I can get lost on a straight road!!), I'm quite happy to go to the mall and pay extra. I normally send my mum to the tailor's when she visits but unlucky me, she was only in transit here for one day this year!!


----------



## zin

04-3495445


----------



## zin

Maz25 said:


> Do you mind telling me in which mall you managed to find a tailor? I've got 2 pairs of trousers that need to be altered and seriously hate driving anywhere, so much so, that they've been lying in my wardrobe for a whole year and if it means not driving around like an idiot (I can get lost on a straight road!!), I'm quite happy to go to the mall and pay extra. I normally send my mum to the tailor's when she visits but unlucky me, she was only in transit here for one day this year!!


Couple in Dubai Mall -> Fashion, Tailors & Textiles The Dubai Mall


----------



## Maz25

zin said:


> Couple in Dubai Mall -> Fashion, Tailors & Textiles The Dubai Mall


Thanks Zin.


----------



## Mimi76

Maz25 said:


> Do you mind telling me in which mall you managed to find a tailor? I've got 2 pairs of trousers that need to be altered and seriously hate driving anywhere, so much so, that they've been lying in my wardrobe for a whole year and if it means not driving around like an idiot (I can get lost on a straight road!!), I'm quite happy to go to the mall and pay extra. I normally send my mum to the tailor's when she visits but unlucky me, she was only in transit here for one day this year!!


There is also one in Ibn Battuta Mall, it's right next to the supermarket -Géant. 20 AED per item.


----------



## Maz25

Senata76 said:


> There is also one in Ibn Battuta Mall, it's right next to the supermarket -Géant. 20 AED per item.


Cool, thanks for that. I'll check them out this weekend.


----------



## Botheration

Satwa or Bur Dubai. Plenty of tailors there, and some will do it for you in less than hour. 

Bur Dubai: Regency Tailor 043524732
Satwa: Haseeb 043490771


----------



## qetadgzcb

Maz25 said:


> Do you mind telling me in which mall you managed to find a tailor? I've got 2 pairs of trousers that need to be altered and seriously hate driving anywhere, so much so, that they've been lying in my wardrobe for a whole year and if it means not driving around like an idiot (I can get lost on a straight road!!), I'm quite happy to go to the mall and pay extra. I normally send my mum to the tailor's when she visits but unlucky me, she was only in transit here for one day this year!!


There is one in MoE as well.. Check here but I'm not sure if the second one has tailor services though..


----------

